# Cream of Wheat my way



## CharlieD (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorry, this really is more about the cream of wheat rather than the beef, but I just was not sure what forum to put this in. 

To say that I hate the cream of wheat in its original form, per recipe on the box, is like to say nothing. I hate it with passion. Doesn’t mean I do not eat it. The other day, before I end up in the emergency room with my kidney stones, I had make plans to make pierogies and specifically for that reason made a simple beef stew (pictures below). Of course after I spent 2 days plus in the hospital, pierogies were not on my mind. It took other couple-tree days for me to remember that I had meat seating in the refrigerator and that it was going to go bad. My youngest loves cream of wheat, (hm maybe I should have DNA checked to see if she is mine, she looks nothing like me  ), so I decided to borrow some. 

This I s what you do:
1 cup of water or the soup, I used liquid from stew, that is the best
1 cup of cream of wheat
Salt and pepper to taste.


Sauté the cream of wheat in a dry pan until it is somewhat golden/brownish. Bring the liquid to boil, add salt and pepper, poor the cream of wheat into the pot, be careful it will be splashing all over. Do it over the sink, or maybe even turn of water couple minutes before. Stir well, cook per box instruction. I usually buy 1 or 2 minutes ready kind. Taste for salt/pepper, stir few times. Done. Serve as a side dish.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 31, 2014)

Darn, why are the pictures up side down? Can somebody teach me how to fix this, please?


----------



## taxlady (Mar 31, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> Darn, why are the pictures up side down? Can somebody teach me how to fix this, please?


Were they right way up on your computer? What software do you use to look at the pix? Some of it figures it out and shows it to you right way up.

I use IrfanView - Official Homepage - one of the most popular viewers worldwide. It shows it to me the way it is saved. If it is sideways or upside down, I tell Irfanview to turn it, until it is right. Then I save the file. When it uploads, it's the right way. Irfanview is free.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 31, 2014)

Sounds good, Charlie!  Good idea using the beef broth for the liquid.  I often use broth or stock to make rice, but hadn't thought to use it in Cream of Wheat.  I sometimes get a package or two of farina (same thing) in my commodity box that I get each month.

I guess we're not related because I really like the stuff.  I usually serve mine with butter, garlic powder and dill - savory style.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 31, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Were they right way up on your computer? What software do you use to look at the pix? Some of it figures it out and shows it to you right way up.
> 
> I use IrfanView - Official Homepage - one of the most popular viewers worldwide. It shows it to me the way it is saved. If it is sideways or upside down, I tell Irfanview to turn it, until it is right. Then I save the file. When it uploads, it's the right way. Irfanview is free.



They all should be turn 90 degrees clockwise. I uploaded them right from my phone. They looked right when I was looking at them on the PC.



P.S.  the cream of wheat this way comes out really dry.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 31, 2014)

I wondered about that.  The farina instructions are for 3 TBS of farina per 1 cup water.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 31, 2014)

Zhizara said:


> I wondered about that.  The farina instructions are for 3 TBS of farina per 1 cup water.




Exactly, I hate the original recipe. But love the dry kind. It is not dry so you cannot eat, it is just right. Strongly recommend to try it. 

P.S. BTW, thank you for moving the thread into more appropriate forum.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 31, 2014)

My ex found an East Indian recipe for a dessert that used cream of wheat. It came out firm and wonderful.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 31, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> They all should be turn 90 degrees clockwise. I uploaded them right from my phone. They looked right when I was looking at them on the PC...


I've had that happen with photos uploaded directly from my phone to FaceBook. What software are you using on your PC to look at the pix?


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 1, 2014)

taxlady said:


> What software are you using on your PC to look at the pix?



Not sure. I just open them.


----------



## cave76 (Apr 1, 2014)

Cream of Wheat, Semolina, Farina---- same product used in different ways. Here's one collection of Moroccan recipes.

Moroccan Recipes with Semolina (Smida)


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 1, 2014)

Well, I'm back home. Surgery went well. There was only one problem. They could not wake me up from anastesia (SP?). so there was just a little bit of excitment in recovery room. Took them, oh about 2 or 3 extra hours. You can imagine how my wife was feeling during that time. Thank G-d I am OK. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## taxlady (Apr 1, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> Well, I'm back home. Surgery went well. There was only one problem. They could not wake me up from anastesia (SP?). so there was just a little bit of excitment in recovery room. Took them, oh about 2 or 3 extra hours. You can imagine how my wife was feeling during that time. Thank G-d I am OK.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


Yeah, that would add some unwanted excitement. Glad to read that you are doing well.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 2, 2014)

That must have been scary.  So glad to hear the procedure is done. Hoping for a speedy recovery, Charlie.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 2, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> Well, I'm back home. Surgery went well. There was only one problem. They could not wake me up from anastesia (SP?). so there was just a little bit of excitment in recovery room. Took them, oh about 2 or 3 extra hours. You can imagine how my wife was feeling during that time. Thank G-d I am OK.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Oh dear!  Well, you've been working too hard and apparently needed the extra sleep.

Glad to have you back, Charlie!


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 2, 2014)

Him. How did I manage to put this in the wrong thread?,Admin, can you please move that. Is it even possible toove only few posts?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## cave76 (Apr 2, 2014)

CharlieD---- glad  you're o.k. now. And wrong thread or not----it's good to  hear from you.


----------

